# Kawasaki KX



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Hmmmm...


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Hmmmm...


It would be awesome if that had a Yamaha motor.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> It would be awesome if that had a Yamaha motor.


Thats exactly what I thought. I was hoping Kawasaki release their own motor with an integrated gearbox. Im sure they have the capability to design and produce it.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

The off road motorcycle crowd is preparing for lightweight human hybrid electric bikes to cannibalize their sales. Safer, lighter, more capable, more fun, quieter, widely accepted, cleaner, less-maintenance, easier transport, the list goes on. The enginized dirt bike only excels on long distance wider atv trails.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Linktung said:


> The off road motorcycle crowd is preparing for lightweight human hybrid electric bikes to cannibalize their sales. Safer, lighter, more capable, more fun, quieter, widely accepted, cleaner, less-maintenance, easier transport, the list goes on. The enginized dirt bike only excels on long distance wider atv trails.


I don't necessarily think pedal assist ebikes will knock down ICE sales, but full electric lightweight motorcycles might. The bottom line is that the average enduro/MX motorcycle today is way overbuilt for the average user, and thus too heavy and expensive. A 150lb electric dirt bike built with DH MTB level components, with two hours of range, and a 50 MPH top speed, would be plenty for 95% of riders.

https://ridecake.com/

The $14K pricetag isn't going to make it a mass market vehicle, but I'm sure that price will drop as competitors step in.

It isn't an ebike, it is an e-moto.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

honkinunit said:


> I don't necessarily think pedal assist ebikes will knock down ICE sales, but full electric lightweight motorcycles might. The bottom line is that the average enduro/MX motorcycle today is way overbuilt for the average user, and thus too heavy and expensive. A 150lb electric dirt bike built with DH MTB level components, with two hours of range, and a 50 MPH top speed, would be plenty for 95% of riders.
> 
> https://ridecake.com/
> 
> ...


Most of the people who are looking at a pedal assist bike are looking for a dirt bike replacement for the above reasons. There is a lot of crossover between hunting and motorcycles, and hunters are moving towards pedal assist.

150 pounds is too heavy to clear downfall and you can't plan on any given trail being clear of downfall. Location dependant, but maneuvering a heavy bike through tight trail with occasional downfall is a lot more work then pedal assist.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Linktung said:


> Most of the people who are looking at a pedal assist bike are looking for a dirt bike replacement for the above reasons. There is a lot of crossover between hunting and motorcycles, and hunters are moving towards pedal assist.
> 
> 150 pounds is too heavy to clear downfall and you can't plan on any given trail being clear of downfall. Location dependant, but maneuvering a heavy bike through tight trail with occasional downfall is a lot more work then pedal assist.


If you are hunting, just get a Rokon Trail Breaker and be done with it.

I hate to say it, but the vast majority of hunters I know in Colorado/Utah wouldn't be caught dead riding an ebike. They all want ATV's to haul out the kill. It would take a lot of trips on a ebike to get an elk out of the backcountry.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thats exactly what I thought. I was hoping Kawasaki release their own motor with an integrated gearbox. Im sure they have the capability to design and produce it.


Looks like they're just ordering this in their colors, I wouldn't expect too much from Kawasaki for a while.

27.5 Plus Boost Full Suspension Electric Mountain Bike Frame fits Shimano E8000 Mid-Drive


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

https://goo.gl/images/4uTc4z
https://goo.gl/images/8WQo8j
https://goo.gl/images/iPbQC7
https://goo.gl/images/vKfn71

For the hunters that aren't blessed with roadside hunting there are plenty of silent singletrack capable means that can be used to extract elk in challenging terrain. Hunting isn't my thing, but it is cool to see the ingenuity. Electric assist is the most logical means of transportation. I don't want to haul a rokon over downfall.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Looks like they're just ordering this in their colors, I wouldn't expect too much from Kawasaki for a while.
> 
> 27.5 Plus Boost Full Suspension Electric Mountain Bike Frame fits Shimano E8000 Mid-Drive


A bit off topic, but that website seems to point to Risen as being a frame manufacturer, but the link seems to be for a Kinesis frame. Do you know how "Risen" is related to Kinesis?

BTW, I think the Motobecane eMTB is the same frame manufacturer, different model.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Linktung said:


> https://goo.gl/images/4uTc4z
> https://goo.gl/images/8WQo8j
> https://goo.gl/images/iPbQC7
> https://goo.gl/images/vKfn71
> ...


Most of the roadless areas in CO/UT where you can hunt would be designated wilderness and you couldn't ride a bike of any kind. I agree that an ebike with a trailer would be an OK solution for some places, but getting your 300lb field dressed elk over deadfall on an ebike trailer wouldn't be a lot of fun either. The terrain in the mountains is usually so steep and rocky that you have to pack, cart, or skid the animal out to a road anyway, at which point the ATV or truck come into play. Bikes/eBikes make sense in non-mountain areas where rocks/cliffs/snow/extremely steep slopes are not an issue.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> A bit off topic, but that website seems to point to Risen as being a frame manufacturer, but the link seems to be for a Kinesis frame. Do you know how "Risen" is related to Kinesis?
> 
> BTW, I think the Motobecane eMTB is the same frame manufacturer, different model.


They all come out of the same molds/factories in China. Go on ebay and search for chinese bike frames, you'll see lots of Kinesis, along with other somewhat legit sounding manufacuturers, who knows if they're for real or not.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

"Bikes" like the Cake look like a lot of fun, but can't be ridden within 50 miles of my residence (possibly further) so of no use to me. Also, I'm waiting for some company besides Pivot produces a FS e-MTB that's not a "me too" product


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Linktung said:


> Most of the people who are looking at a pedal assist bike are looking for a dirt bike replacement for the above reasons. There is a lot of crossover between hunting and motorcycles, and hunters are moving towards pedal assist.


Pffft....I rode dirt bikes for 40+ years. I belong to several desert groups. NOBODY I know is looking for an ebike to replace a dirt bike. If anything, people getting out of dirt bikes move to the Polaris RAZR and similar UTV's so they can still get crazy but in a safer mode. As far as hunters on ebikes, I'm absolutely sure there are some hunters on ebikes but I have family in Idaho, Colorado, Texas and Louisiana that all hunt. Like honkinunit said above, they ALL have Polaris Rangers and the like with a few ATV's mixed in. I doubt anybody but my son in Texas even know what an ebike is and he actually mountain bikes and wouldn't be caught dead on an ebike. He would no doubt be banned from MTBR due to his take on ebikers.


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

k2rider1964 said:


> Pffft....I rode dirt bikes for 40+ years. I belong to several desert groups. NOBODY I know is looking for an ebike to replace a dirt bike. If anything, people getting out of dirt bikes move to the Polaris RAZR and similar UTV's so they can still get crazy but in a safer mode. As far as hunters on ebikes, I'm absolutely sure there are some hunters on ebikes but I have family in Idaho, Colorado, Texas and Louisiana that all hunt. Like honkinunit said above, they ALL have Polaris Rangers and the like with a few ATV's mixed in. I doubt anybody but my son in Texas even know what an ebike is and he actually mountain bikes and wouldn't be caught dead on an ebike. He would no doubt be banned from MTBR due to his take on ebikers.


The desert is a great place for engine powered dirt bikes. The last few Cabela's I went into stocked bafang equipped bikes. A couple of the hunters who I know bought human/e bikes aren't the type to dress an elk. Most of hunting is traipsing around in the woods. The quiet, capable, fast hebike is going to help out a lot of hunters. The fewer horses and engines on our trails, the better.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

fos'l said:


> "Bikes" like the Cake look like a lot of fun, but can't be ridden within 50 miles of my residence (possibly further) so of no use to me. Also, I'm waiting for some company besides Pivot produces a FS e-MTB that's not a "me too" product


I thought you live in Colorado? You could put an oooga horn and a brake light on the Cake and slap a plate on it. Colorado is the most friendly place on earth for allowing dirt bikes to be street legal. You might even be able to get a scooter plate on it. You could then ride thousands of miles of NFS roads/trails, as well as Berthoud/Lakewood/Erie MX tracks if you live on the Front Range.

There isn't anything magical about the Pivot. They just put a Shimano system on an enduro bike. Commencal, Focus, even the Motobecane use the same formula.

The Commencal Meta Power Race is about half the price of the Pivot, and probably 95% of the performance.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

fos'l said:


> "Bikes" like the Cake look like a lot of fun, but can't be ridden within 50 miles of my residence (possibly further) so of no use to me. Also, I'm waiting for some company besides Pivot produces a FS e-MTB that's not a "me too" product


Pity you guys don't have access to Merida.
Took another mate on his first outing, on his new 900e.
He looked like the joker off Batman, permanent grin. Like me he had no interest in buying one, until he rode mine.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

FWIW, I reside in Orange County, CA. Also, IMO Pivot has the best suspension system and is starting the trend to lighter e-MTB's; remember JMO.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

For hunters, have a look at quietcat. they are cool trikes...they can carry all your gear and have good suspension.


----------

